
Why are so many stories X company posts X revenue? Who cares? - RichardHeart
It seems to be that the only two parties that really care what revenue a company makes in a quarter are investors in that company or its competitors. I really, truly, do not care what your quarterly profit is, at all.  Is there some reason I see these articles popping up so often on consumer tech sites, like techpowerup.com?
======
Naritai
There are 3 major points that I can think of:

1- these are extremely easy to write. Some blogger at (for example) just needs
to copy and paste the quarterly announcement, and bam he's got his article for
the day. (it's quarterly results season at the moment, which is why you're
seeing so many right now).

2 - Companies like to be in the news, and reporting about their incredible
results is basically free advertising. So they have incentive to feed the
announcements to bloggers.

3- it's become a trend for tech watchers to 'cheer' for their favorite
company, and revenue reports have become some sort of proxy for a scoreboard
comparing companies. This is a thinking along the lines of "if Google makes
more than Apple last quarter, that validates my preference for Android". I'm
not standing behind this line of thinking but it sure seems to be a popular
pastime among tech commenters.

------
mrleiter
Information bias - most people understand what revenue is and hence use this
metric to judge a company. And mind you, I am not saying that revenue is
irrelevant to evaluating a company. It has its place in "the bigger picture".
But it is easier to boast with revenue than it is with free cash flow. Look at
the recent example of Intel [0] - the company likes to push positive
indicators like revenue and profitability in this case; but those "positive"
developments happened because they increased prices. Which generally is not a
good sign, because this usually means that demand did not grow, only that the
market is willing to pay a higher price for the same good.

[0]
[https://www.ft.com/content/0e327b06-0149-3868-acbc-e27e8a15b...](https://www.ft.com/content/0e327b06-0149-3868-acbc-e27e8a15ba6e)

------
AbrahamParangi
Tech companies pay PR companies (or PR professionals) to promote stories about
their own success. Most news sites have an incentive to post pretty much all
the content they have, as often as possible because there is a small upside in
posting a story and essentially no downside. When a PR company comes to a news
site with a story, the news site _might as well_ run it.

Tech companies pay PR companies to do this to:

1) Stay in the news (brand awareness)

2) Signal strength to vendors, partners, and distributors

3) Build up good press prior to a round of investment

------
tryitnow
Sure, a few reasons: 1) If they're public they have a lot of investors and
even more potential investors. 2) People like to watch competition, they like
to see some things (team, companies, athletes) perform better than others.
They like the horserace and horserace style articles generate clicks 3) Slow
news days and media companies have to put something out.

